# My cockatiels



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Are on eggs again first one today  will be due to hatch on the 14th of january will be rested after this clutch 

My spangle budgie is on 5 eggs due to hatch maybe the 31st or the 3 rd


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

2 chicks are growning well very very very sweet


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's good to hear. Keep us updated.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

glad they are doing well


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Glad they're all doing well.


----------

